# Orbit sander lost its velcro



## Ian (4 Nov 2009)

Hi 

I was wondering if anyone has any tips for renewing the grap of the velcro pad on a random orbit sander.

Seems a bit of a waste to replace.

cheers

Ian


----------



## big soft moose (4 Nov 2009)

you can use that sticky backed velcro that you can buy in staples etc for putting pics up etc - make sure you apply the right side to the pad and burnish it down wel with a screwdriver handle before removeing the other half.


----------



## Ian (4 Nov 2009)

many thanks

Ian


----------



## dickm (4 Nov 2009)

I think you can get generic replacement Velcro sheet from some dealers - got some from Williams(?) tools in Peterborough a few years ago.


----------



## shipbadger (4 Nov 2009)

My Bosch Delta sander lost it's grip and I was able to purchase a new pad from Miles. Hadn't realised how much the old one had lost it's grip until I tried to remove the first worn pad from the new one.

Tony Comber


----------



## Smudger (4 Nov 2009)

I've had a couple go on a Bosch PEX or two, but my wife uses them (the sanders) to destruction. We got replacement pads quite cheaply, but that was in France. I'm sure that most good manufacturers will sell them as a spare part.


----------



## jhwbigley (4 Nov 2009)

dickm":3mfdrukr said:


> I think you can get generic replacement Velcro sheet from some dealers - got some from Williams(?) tools in Peterborough a few years ago.



bloody long way to go for a velcro sheet

:lol: 

there local to me. 

JHB


----------



## devonwoody (5 Nov 2009)

I am having the same problem with my orbital sander, (power peformance tools, part of B & Q). (Recommended by Tony years ago)
Spoken to their service department but no spares available for my model, so I could do with some velcro pad to replace on my disk.

Anyone got any contacts apart from B & Q?


----------



## newt (5 Nov 2009)

DW, someone told me that you could not get any spares for B&Q machines, they just replaced, and after 3 years they just hoped you had forgotten where you purchased it. I expect this was just a silly rumour.


----------



## jimi43 (5 Nov 2009)

newt":4y2b19iv said:


> DW, someone told me that you could not get any spares for B&Q machines, they just replaced, and after 3 years they just hoped you had forgotten where you purchased it. I expect this was just a silly rumour.



B&Q don't even send them back if they are not working or returned. They skip them. My mate used to get a deal for the rejects and sell them at a car bootfair...I got some real bargains that way! :wink: 

I have searched in vain for any site offering spares for a tiny little radial arm saw that has shot its worm cog...it was rubbish but a really handy machine for chopping....I am now scavenging the bits from it for other projects...sadly.

Jim


----------



## miles_hot (6 Nov 2009)

This may help:

Performance Power Tools
1 Hampshire Corporate Park 
Chandlers Ford,
Eastleigh,
Hants S053 3YX
Tel Help line 08453002577

My father-in-law needed some spares and obtained them from here...

Miles


----------



## devonwoody (6 Nov 2009)

NBG.

So I need some velcro from somewhere suitable for the disk plate.


----------



## Russell (6 Nov 2009)

The correct product is called Cletogrip is slightly different to standard Velcro but made by Velcro them selves. If you can't find it locally give me a call I have plently in stock. It comes on a roll 150mm wide so can do small lengths if necessary.


----------



## devonwoody (6 Nov 2009)

Russell":24yxim6r said:


> The correct product is called Cletogrip is slightly different to standard Velcro but made by Velcro them selves. If you can't find it locally give me a call I have plently in stock. It comes on a roll 150mm wide so can do small lengths if necessary.



OK Russel give us a price with delivery.


----------



## Russell (7 Nov 2009)

A piece 315mm x 150mm is £5.00 inc postage


----------



## devonwoody (7 Nov 2009)

OK Russel, I will post you a £5, note. please pm me your address, and I will reply with mine.


----------



## devonwoody (11 Nov 2009)

Many thanks Russel, replacement velcro arrived safely today.


----------



## devonwoody (11 Nov 2009)

Russel had a gander at your website.

http://www.asktools.co.uk/

Do you do the abrasive disks for the 5" (125mm) velcro type. Eight hole ventilations?

Not in need at the present but will add to my suppliers list.


----------



## Headless (16 Nov 2012)

No idea but I need some Velcro pad replacement and I can't find sheets big enough for my sander. 
Any way to find them?


----------



## diy man (22 Jun 2015)

this is for russell could u give me more information on cletogrip please, ive just joind today seen what u put on here


----------



## devonwoody (22 Jun 2015)

You are looking at apost dated 2009.


----------



## AndyT (22 Jun 2015)

Just in case Russell is not around today, you might like to know that sheets of the proper Velcro are sold by abrasives distributors. For example, I bought some last year from CSM Abrasives Plus who still list it in their range:

http://www.abrasivesplus.com/buy/replacement-velcro-hook-side-sticky-back-300mm-x-150mm_156.htm


----------



## rafezetter (22 Jun 2015)

Despite this being a necro, I think it bears saying, especially after my recent oddly coincedental run in with Bosch about this very thing; my pad had worn off after less than 8 months of sporadic use on a PEX220A; a £50 sander - I don't use my ROS as much as I thought I would - anyway Bosch in particular have a 3 yr warranty and after a couple of emails to Bosch UK that got ingnored - I did some less than flattering posts on thier FB page, also mentioning they had ignored my direct emails. This garnered a FB reply that they "took thier reputation and quality control very seriously", along with a reply to my emails (funny that) and an offer for replacements to be sent immediately without cost.

if your pad of whatever brand wears off too quick, I'd first try the manufacturers before shelling out on either a new base pad or just the velcro.


----------



## devonwoody (23 Jun 2015)

I had similar response with them on an expensive electric oven, had to chase them a fewtimes, cash flow perhaps is the problem?


----------



## Peter Sefton (23 Jun 2015)

If you are using Abranet then I would advice using a Mirka Pad Saver, otherwise the velcro comes through the Abranet and rubs off.

Cheers Peter


----------

